# Diablo 3 langweilig



## lordiyodi (9. März 2012)

Hi alle zusammen ich finde Diablo 3 nachdem was ich gesehen habe extrem  eintönig und langweilig. Ich beziehe mich auf unzählige Videos und auch meinen erfahrungen die ich bei der Gamescom gesammelt habe. 

Diablo 1 und 2 habe ich gespielt und auch unzählige klone wie zb Titan  Quest, Sacred, Torchlight,Dungeon Siege. Ich war von diesen Spielen  allen gelangweilt bis auf eines Diablo 1 so alt es auch ist es hatte  einfach das besondere dieses Düstere der Sound alles hat gestimmt. Nennt  mich einen Nostalgiker. 

Mittlerweile muss ich sagen ich überlege mir ganz genau was ich Spiele  und was nicht! Das letze Spiel was mich absolut begeistert hat war  Demons Souls und Dark Souls auf der PS3. Ich bin errlich gesagt von  Blizzard entäuscht das man ein Spiel entwickelt was auch von der Grafik  nicht unbedingt schön anzusehen ist desweiteren find ich die inzenierung  mehr als schwach. Ich bin verwöhnt von God of War, Darksiders, Zelda  und vielen mehr. Warum sollte ich Diablo 3 Spielen ? Eigentlich hab ich  mich das jetzt seit ankündigung gefragt. Die mittlerweile ihr Endstadium  erreicht.

Ich finde Diablo 3 mangelt es an Atmospähre es wirkt alles leblos es  fängt bei der Stadt an wo die Npcs einfach nur lieblos rumstehen und  endet bei den Gegnern die so gut wie keine Boss Mechaniken aufweisen.  Einfach draufhauen und gut ist. Errlich gesagt wenn ich zum vergleich  Guild Wars 2 mir anschaue finde ich Diablo 3 dagegen eine Schlaf  Tablette.

Warum wird Diablo 3 so gehypt und ein Guild Wars 2 zb nicht ?


----------



## chbdiablo (9. März 2012)

Diablo 3 ist nunmal ein Action-RPG, Hack&Slay oder wie auch immer man diese Kategorie nennen mag. Da dir ja anscheinend keine Spiele dieser Art gefallen, wird dir auch D3 nicht gefallen. Was genau willst du also erreichen?
Ich mag auch keine Echtzeit-Strategie-Spiele, deshalb erwarte ich auch nicht, dass mir Starcraft 2 gefällt nur weil es von Blizzard ist.

Und ich kenne kein MMO, das im Moment so "gehypt" wird wie GW2.


----------



## lordiyodi (9. März 2012)

Das ist der Punkt ich hab eigentlich erwartet das in sachen Inzenierung das Spiel einfach besser ist obwohl ich nicht der Mega feind des Genres bin. Ich finde wenn schon die Grafik misslingt dann sollte wenigstens der Rest stimmen. Ich mag Diablo von der Lore die Geschichte ist Spitze. Deswegen bin ich so entäuscht. Will ich mehr von der Lore erfahren bin ich gezwungen D3 zu Spielen aber das was ich gesehen habe im vergleich zu anderen Spielen ist einfach nur .........ist.


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2012)

Also, wenn Du all die og Spiele langweilig findest bis auf genau eines von denen, nämlich Diablo (1), dann bist Du halt EXTREM anspruchsvoll bzw. hast einen GANZ ganz ganz eigenen Geschmack für eine Wunschatmosphäre, die man GENAU treffen muss, damit Du es nicht langweilig findest - und so einen Sonderwunsch kann man nicht bewusst berücksichtigen...   

Und wenn es Dir nur um die Geschichte der Lore geht (Lore Ley, oder um wen geht es? ^^ ), dann kannst Du ja auch nach Release einfach die Story erzählen lassen - dafür musst es doch nicht nicht extra spielen, obwohl dir das Genre gar nicht gefällt... ^^


----------



## lordiyodi (9. März 2012)

Es ist kein Extra Wunsch den ich habe es ist einfach so ich bin leidenschaftlicher gamer und ich erwarte von so einen Projekt wie Diablo 3 einfach mehr eye candys. Keine ahung ein Boss kommt im Dungeon da muss es krachen ich muss mich fürchten vom Boss. Wenn ich mir die gegner in Diablo 3 ansehe denke ich mir hey machst du jetzt mal ernst ? Selbst World of Warcraft hat bessere Boss Mechaniken und das Spiel ist ja auch von Blizzard  Diablo 3 wirkt auf mich irgendwie total lieblos. Man muss sich doch nur die Quest Aufgaben anschauen sowas von dahingeklatscht da popt ein Bild auf und da fängt ein npc an zu reden super aufregend! Wenn ich dann auch noch an die Deutsche vertonung denke dann wird es auch nicht besser.

Ich mein ich würde mir ein Roman holen  wenn Sie einen ankündigen würden da ist aber auch nix am start :/


----------



## Crysisheld (9. März 2012)

Wenn du das Spiel so schlecht findest, ist es eine Sache - dein geflame hier im Forum eine andere...

Das Spiel ist noch in der BETA Phase da ändert sich vielleicht noch etwas. Und wenn nicht, dann kaufst du es dir halt einfach nicht und gut ist! Ausserdem kannst du ja ein Spiel wie GuildWars2 nicht mit Diablo3 vergleichen. Ich weiß nicht - die hölzernen Animationen von Diablo1 findest du ok. Diablo3 dagegen nicht


----------



## TheChicky (9. März 2012)

lordiyodi schrieb:


> Warum wird Diablo 3 so gehypt und ein Guild Wars 2 zb nicht ?



Es ist eben vieles Geschmackssache. Ich zum Beispiel fand GW1 furchtbar eintönig und langweilig (auch grafisch, und bei dem was ich von GW2 gesehen hab, wird sich das nicht ändern), hab nach lvl 15 aufgehört, weil es mich so genervt hat.

Dagegen hab ich JAHRE mit Diablo 1 und 2 verbracht und werde sicher Jahre mit D3 verbringen 

Du hast eine alte, unfertige Version von D3 gespielt (falls du überhaupt gespielt hast). Ich an deiner Stelle würde dem Spiel beim Release noch eine Chance geben, denn so viele begeisterte Betatester können schlecht irren


----------



## hifumi (10. März 2012)

Diablo 1 hatte schon eine andere Atmosphäre, denk ich. Das Intro spiegelt es gut wieder: Diablo Intro Movie - YouTube
Echt ziemlich düster.
Diablo 2 war auch zum Teil düster, aber man war die meiste Zeit nichtmal in Dungeons unterwegs, sondern unter freiem Himmel. Zwischendrin mal Abstecher in Dungeons...
Diablo 1 hat sich dagegen mehr an klassischen Dungeon Crawlern orientiert: Hier ging es einfach nur immer tiefer in den Dungeon, Stockwerk um Stockwerk. Und vermutlich hat die Tristram Musik zwischendurch auch ihren Teil beigetragen. 

Ich glaube, bei Diablo 1 ist man noch mit einem anderen Mindset an die Sache heran gegangen. Selbst wenn die Hintergrundgeschichte nicht sonderlich ausgeprägt war, hatte man das Gefühl einer Expedition in einen gefährlichen Dungeon. Es gab zwar zu der Zeit schon den Multiplayer Modus, aber da 96 das Internet noch lang nicht so verbreitet war, blieb man die meiste Zeit allein.
D3 dagegen ist voll und ganz auf Multiplayer ausgerichtet, und viele der Diskussionen drehen sich um Metagame, Auktionshaus usw. Wieviele Charaktere darf ich anlegen, wieviel Platz hab ich in meiner Truhe... solche Dinge haben bei D1 noch garnicht interessiert, damals ging es wirklich nur um das herabsteigen in den Dungeon und das lebendige wieder-herauskommen. Ohne Internet wusste man ausserdem beim ersten Durchspielen kaum was einen erwartet, ob man nicht im nächsten Level auf irgendwelche Überviecher trifft, auf die man nicht vorbereitet ist.

Ich will nicht sagen, dass D3 schlecht ist, aber einige dieser Dinge die D1 ausgemacht haben sind im Laufe der Zeit wirklich verloren gegangen. Nebenbei bemerkt finde ich die Grafik auch nicht wirklich ansprechend. Bin mir ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz sicher woran das liegt...
Ein paar Dinge die mir auffallen sind z.B., dass in den ersten beiden Teilen der Sichtradius in Dungeons eingeschränkt war, weil nur ein Kreis um die Figur herum beleuchtet war. In D3 scheint immer alles ausgeleuchtet zu sein. Dabei sind aber die Lichteffekte, trotz der bunten Spells, ziemlich ernüchternd. Schattenwurf ist z.B. fast garnicht vorhanden.


----------



## lordiyodi (10. März 2012)

Genau du hast es erfasst da hat jemand Diablo 1 ausgiebig gespielt  und den kern erkannt


----------



## Kwengie (10. März 2012)

lordiyodi schrieb:


> Hi alle zusammen ich finde Diablo 3 nachdem was ich gesehen habe extrem eintönig und langweilig. Ich beziehe mich auf unzählige Videos und auch meinen erfahrungen die ich bei der Gamescom gesammelt habe.
> 
> Diablo 1 und 2 habe ich gespielt und auch unzählige klone wie zb Titan Quest, Sacred, Torchlight,Dungeon Siege. Ich war von diesen Spielen allen gelangweilt bis auf eines Diablo 1 so alt es auch ist es hatte einfach das besondere dieses Düstere der Sound alles hat gestimmt. Nennt mich einen Nostalgiker.
> 
> ...


 
erstmals:
was mir mächtig auf den Keks geht, ist, daß man mitunter Sacred und andere ARPGs immer als Diablo-Klone bezeichnet, obwohl diese ganz anders sind und sich nicht an Diablo orientieren.
Torchlight bezeichne ich als reinrassigen Klon und sind in den Genren nur noch Klone vertreten, weil das Spielprinzip gleich ist???
Blizzard hat nicht das ActionRollenspiel erfunden, nur das dazu!


Ich bin der Meinung, daß man praktisch ein AddOn zu Diablo II zockt.
Grafikanstrich bzw. die Ansicht (Nur-Iso) ist ja die gleiche geblieben, keine nennenswerte Neuerungen also...


Im Gegensatz zu Diablo II spiele ich Sacred II recht lange, weil mir die verspielte, offene und helle Welt in diesem ARPG von Ascaron einfach mehr zusagt. Sogar heute spiele ich Sacred II noch und erfreue mich der verspielten Grafik.


----------



## Mad9000 (10. März 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> D3 dagegen ist voll und ganz auf Multiplayer ausgerichtet, und viele der Diskussionen drehen sich um Metagame, Auktionshaus usw. Wieviele Charaktere darf ich anlegen, wieviel Platz hab ich in meiner Truhe... solche Dinge haben bei D1 noch garnicht interessiert, damals ging es wirklich nur um das herabsteigen in den Dungeon und das lebendige wieder-herauskommen. Ohne Internet wusste man ausserdem beim ersten Durchspielen kaum was einen erwartet, ob man nicht im nächsten Level auf irgendwelche Überviecher trifft, auf die man nicht vorbereitet ist.
> .


 
Gerade Multiplayer modi find ich besonders Reizvoll an den neuen Spielen.
Es kommt auch schonmal vor das ich das eigentliche Spiel nicht spiele sondern nur den MP.


----------



## Kwengie (10. März 2012)

Multiplayer hört sich nett an, bin aber davon, besonders im Rollenspiel-Sektor davon enttäuscht.

Nach zwei Monaten Two Worlds II wollte ich auch mal einen Multiplayer-Match betreten und was ist???
Tote Hose!
Keiner wollte richtig spielen und alle haben sich in der Stadt aufgehalten, um nur zu chatten. Tolle Sache soetwas.
Im Multiplayer zu Sacred 2 das selbe Bild.

Und in Diablo II war kein gutes Spielen mit "Fremden" möglich, denn viele standen ebenfalls doof im "Lager der Jägerinnen" rum oder haben mir als "Unterlevelten" den Krieg erklärt. Tolle Sache soetwas!


----------



## Terralufio (12. März 2012)

Ich glaube Diablo 3 wird noch ein gaaanzes Stückchen besser als Diablo 2. Sicherlich ist Blizzard ein Erfolgsorientiertes Unternehmen was auch nur Geld verdienen will. Aber die Spiele sind legendär und stellen einen Record nach dem anderen ein. Von daher glaube ich nicht das die sich bei Diablo 3 keine Mühe machen würden. Vor allem weil die Community schon seit 10 Jahren auf einen Nachfolger wartet. Mal davon abgesehen kann man es zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt gar nicht richtig beurteilen. Es gibt nur einen Akt...auf einer Schwierigkeitsstufe und auch nur ein paar Zauber.


----------

